# Blogging - I've Started!



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thought it would be an interesting idea to start a blog attached to Love Manor, so I did! It's still under going A LOT of work (I just started today) so bare with me as a lot of bound to change.

Here's a link: http://lovemanor.com/blog/

On the same note, does anyone else have a Halloween blog? If so, please do post and share!:jol:


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice set up, its really cool. Great pics on there. I actually also created a blog just last month, here is the linkhttp://hauntedhillscemetery.blogspot.com/
These things are addicting


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey Johnny  Let me know when you're done (or close to done) the construction on your blog. Would love to send some visitors your way so they can experience the fancier side of haunting!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

The blog's lookin' GREAT Johnny, I'll be checkin' it out as you continue with it. Tyler, I used your link, but it says the page cannot be displayed, fyi.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

http://hauntedhillscemetery.blogspot.com/
Thats weird, said the same thing to me, this one should work.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow Johnny! Very nice!!! Beautiful photos and those labels really look authentic!

You too, Tyler. How do you "anchor" your tree? What do you do to keep it from falling over?


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Great job! I added you to my blogroll.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Johnny, I am always impressed with your design skills. You really have a great eye and skill at creating a web site that is both beautiful and easy to navigate.

I have also recently started a blog site. I removed the projects section of the Unpleasant Street main site about a month ago and started a simple blog site to serve as my sounding board as well as to post my project how-tos into.

It's still very much undesigned and lacking in content. I just gotta find the time to do it.

Unpleasant Projects


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Hawks Hill haunter, the tree is new, so Im not sure how I will anchor it. Probably spray some great stff in the bottom, and stick a dowl in.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks so much everyone! All of your links are looking fantastic as well!

Ghoul Friday: Thanks! I've currently got some of the main areas of the blog done, so you're more than welcome to link to it thanks again!


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Here's mine, I just put anything and everything in it. I have family that checks for updates: http://khpinson.blogspot.com/


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice blog PeeWeePinson, looks like you put lots of work in it!


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Thank you Tyler Dear.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Just started updating my blog, going to be doing it on a regular basis.

http://lovemanor.com/blog/


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice blog Johnny!
Here's mine...I don't do much with it though
http://ChickenHaunt.blogspot.com


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I've installed a new comment feature on my blog which makes commenting easier and allows you to subscribe. Please test it out and let me know if it's working! Cheers!

Thanks Mr_Chicken, I've got yours in my Bookmarks and check it out regularly, very nice!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I've been following your blog for awhile now Johnny, great site. Your new and improved comment thingy is working so far!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's my magical super-spectacular award -winning blog.

http://johnnythundersmidnitespookfrolic.blogspot.com/


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

Already following most of the blogs listed herein, so just in case anyone's interested...just click the link on my sig.

Thanks in advance to any who decide to follow.


----------

